# Waterproof action camera and accessories



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it. I just have a good system already and don't need it. It's pretty cool though. I like the viewfinder screen on back.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intova-Edge...479309?hash=item1a0e80ea4d:g:WYEAAOSwe7BWyk~3


----------

